# Breeders- Would You Sell A Puppy To A Young Person?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I wanted to know if any of the breeders up here would have reservations about selling one of their puppies or adult dogs to someone who is 18 or 19? My friend's daughter just turned 19 and is VERY RESPONSIBLE,but was turned down for a puppy because of her age. She offered a ton of references,and the breeder still wouldn't budge. The good thing though is that she decided to go through a local GSD rescue and got a beautiful 3 year old male.The rescue was also skeptical,but gave her the chance.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Not a breeder but could understand the hesitation of the breeder. At that age most are not "settled" and homes/jobs usually change a few times. Having said that there are certainly those that are capable & if your daughters friend is I'm glad she was given the opprotunity to enjoy the companionship of her own dog


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I would. Especially if the parents stand behind it on top of it. If not, let the parents buy the dog and then sign it over to the daughter. Some breeders are just...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, I'm not a breeder. But I can say that I would hope some breeders would consider it if they had references, vet reference, etc. 
I'm seventeen and have a 2 yr old shepherd, who I bought and paid for with my own money. I have paid everything on her since I got her. She lives with me, away from my parents' home. I take her to the veterinary office I work at. She's on a very healthy kibble as well as some raw food, is utd and gets every bit of medical attention she needs (as well as all the exercise, training, playtime and love). Since I want my next shepherd from a reputable breeder, I can't buy it at the moment. Not because I don't actually have the money but because 1.) I'm seventeen 2.) I am holding back emergency money. 
However, my boyfriend and I have planned on trying for our second pup in the beginning of 2013. By then I will be 18, he will be 21. I expect it to be difficult because we're both young, but a reputable breeder will really just want the best home for their pup. And if they can be shown that the pup will have that (stability included!), then I see very little reason they should say no  

JMO, lol. Sorry I'm a bit skippy. My Nook has not been allowing me to post so I'm very excited! xD


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Brought my first puppy at 17 years old and the dog is still talked about in Cape May, NJ to this day.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm 19, none of the breeders I looked into even asked my age. Most likely because I don't look or act my age. I don't think any of them ever thought I might be that young.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

From a rescue point of view, we almost never adopt out to anyone that age as the adoption failure rate is extremely high. Their lives are too unsettled and people are so good at dumping the dog the second they become inconvenient. How many of us have heard about the dog getting dumped due to a new job, baby, or moving? It's sadly extremely common.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I got Aiden when I had just barely turned 18 and I'm looking into breeders for my next sport puppy now. If they turned me down because of my age then I would be turned off by them as a breeder.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Elaine,
Do you ever make any exceptions to that rule or is it set in stone?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Elaine said:


> From a rescue point of view, we almost never adopt out to anyone that age as the adoption failure rate is extremely high. Their lives are too unsettled and people are so good at dumping the dog the second they become inconvenient. How many of us have heard about the dog getting dumped due to a new job, baby, or moving? It's sadly extremely common.


This is true. But, honestly, with the current economy it's not just young people who are unsettled and who dump animals. In my mind, if it is a stable environment and the person is mature and responsible enough, age shouldn't matter. I mean. I'm 17 taking care of my dog, as well as helping my parents with their two big dogs. And I still have saving money, a little spending money, etc.  Aside from that, I have a reliable job (and two backup jobs), live in a house that is OWNED, and so on.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are exceptions, but it would be very rare that we would make one. It's not fair to the dogs to have their adoptions fail and have to come back into rescue. It's very hard on them.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My dog's breeder did. I let him know during our first phone call that I was, at the time, barely 15 years old. I had never owned a dog before, much less a working line German Shepherd Dog from a well respected breeder and DVG judge. He made sure my parents were on board, and moved right on to ask about what type of dog I was looking for. I might have been young, but the dog and responsibility was (and still is) 100% mine.

He's been nothing short of supportive the last several years, encouraging me to try out Schutzhund with my dog (which is in the plans come this Fall) and responding to each of my e-mail updates.

I'm certainly glad he gave me the opportunity and that level of trust because I got an unbelievably great dog out of it.



NatalieCat said:


> I'm 19, none of the breeders I looked into even asked my age. Most likely because I don't look or act my age. I don't think any of them ever thought I might be that young.


I offer up the information regardless, only because if I were in a breeder's shoes I would like to know. But, in my situation I am still a university student and do indeed rent 9 months out of 12, so if a breeder had concerns about instability, I'd be able to put their misgivings to rest to the best of my ability.



cliffson1 said:


> Brought my first puppy at 17 years old and the dog is still talked about in Cape May, NJ to this day.


Well Cliff, if that implies what I _think _it does (regarding your policy on the age of your puppy buyers)... then you better watch out, because I might just hold you up to that in a year or two


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I was 24 when I brought Stark home, just finishing school and working part time. 

Most people would think this would NOT be the time to bring a dog home but I had been saving for over 4 years for him. I had more money saved for him and all the expenses and "possible vet expenses" than I did for school.. lol.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I got Sasha when I had just turned 20. I'm very grateful that her rescue took a chance on me, but I would not have blamed them if they didn't. I'd be very hesitant to adopt a dog our or sell a dog to a young person. I know a lot of people my age that got a dog, were great when all was new and shiny and now the dog is either with other people, or doesn't get any attention.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I got my first Shepherd when I had just turned 18 years old. I was fresh out of high school.

He was my first German Shepherd Dog, the first dog of mine that was MINE and nobody else's, my first titled dog, and my first titled dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I understand the hesitations, but people's lives can also change at any time. I know many women in rescue who do not work, are stay at home moms, and rely on their husbands as the breadwinner. If their husbands left them for whatever reason they would be SOL and would be struggling to get back on their feet, so I do not think it is fair to completely discriminate because of age....it should rather be judged by ability and willingness. Where there's a will, there's a way. I am young and have gone through a few boyfriends and moves with my dogs. I made a commitment to my dogs though and CHOSE to bring them into my life. Where I go, they go. An ethical breeder trusted a puppy to me two years ago and I would not let her down.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes...we have, and yes, we will.


----------



## NatalieCat (Apr 10, 2012)

NatalieCat;I offer up the information regardless said:


> If any of them had ever asked me I would have told them what my age was. Honestly I never thought it was important to tell them, and it never crossed my mind that my age might deter them from selling me a pup.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I understand people's reservations, especially from a rescue perspective since the dogs have already had their lives uprooted but it's nice to see some breeders on here that are willing under the right circumstances. I'm 33 years old so I'm not speaking from an 18 year old perspective but I do understand how unfair the discrimination can feel at times. I'm in an apartment building and I had a breeder refuse to sell me a pup as a result. It didn't matter that I have tons of land behind my building where I could take my dog off-leash. I even photographed the area for them. I roller blade and jog with my dogs as well. I've taken them to an abundance of classes as well. Since I already had a dog, all of this was documented as well but the breeder wouldn't budge.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I take better care of my animals than my own mother. My mother defers all of her help to me now. Diet, Upkeep, grooming, vaccinations, health concerns, training.

I would much rather sell my dog to a younger home who has this kind of knowledge and time to put into their dogs, than a mother of 4 who is busy to begin with, may have the money to care for the dog and the stable home, but doesn't have as much time to commit to the dog. 
Not saying I would deny a dog to the later, but I would much rather prefer a younger home. 

I have a puppy buyer who is currently in college and will be close to graduation. Still a young fella but he has all the time in the world to devote to his puppy. He has taken the time to research a time frame that will give him the most time to devote to a young puppy. Did research on health testing and asked me all about it on top of discussing all the concerns he had. 

He did WAY more than some of the adult buyers I have who say they want to buy a dog so it can grow up with their 2 year old and they don't care much about what its credentials are just that its a dog and its called a German Shepherd. 

I think just like everything in the dog world. It depends on the situation, the people, and the dogs involved.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

4TheDawgies said:


> I take better care of my animals than my own mother


I know what you were saying with this...but if you take it differently, it is hilarious.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

"I take better care of my animals, than my mother does of hers" 

LOL there!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have sold to a younger person. His life was not settled. Took the dog to his dad and stepmoms house after having it for only a year (suposedly moved back with them, but was never there to take care of the dog himself). A year later (dog now 2), and me finding out through someone else, they were looking to place him with a rescue. I contacted them back to advise them per my contract, I have first right to refusal. Link spent 3 months back with me before I placed him for training for police K9.
Jump ahead a year now. I now have one of his sisters back with me. Again I have first right to refusal. She was placed with a stable family, but ofcourse did no training, so she was a bit out of their control.
So I dont think age matters, but perhaps their view on dogs.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I am 20 years old and I got Rivers last year. I rescued him, so I can't say anything about experience with breeders, but I do know how much responsibility a dog is. I think that maturity matters more than age. 
When I got my puppy I moved into a townhouse (at 19) all so Rivers would have a yard and a safe home. I work full-time for an ambulance company and I am a full-time student working my way towards medical school. I plan all of my classes around Rivers. I make sure he isn't home alone for more than 5 hours at a time and on days I can't make that happen he goes to doggy day care. (I even wake up at 3am to run him before my shifts ). He gets a minimum 2 (at least an hour long) exercise/play times a day and I devote my days off to him - training, agility, dog beach/park, etc. He comes with me everywhere he is allowed to go. He eats 3 meals a day, gets regular vet check ups, and more love than any dog could wish for. I also have pet insurance in case of emergency because I know I would spend unlimited amounts of money to keep Rivers happy and healthy. 
That being said, I know not all young people have the same sense of responsibility or have the financial capabilities to care for a dog, but I don't think all young people should be discriminated against when it comes to buying a puppy. It is all situational. And although I plan on getting my future dogs through rescues, I would hate to not even have the opportunity to get one from a reputable breeder.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I got my dog as a 4th year university student at 20 years old. My breeder didn't turn me down, but I screened myself. I've been wanting a dog for a while, but waited until I signed a full-time employment contract for after graduation before bringing the dog home.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I was 18 when I bought my first dog--from a BYB, so they didn't give a hoot how old I was or whether I was responsible--they just wanted the money and to be rid of the puppies. Storm was barely 6 weeks old when I got her.

I was lucky. Storm was a great dog, my constant companion, went everywhere with me (including my college courses), and kept me going through a very bitter and difficult time in my life. For a while I was homeless. I honestly believe that Storm kept me safe. I went everywhere and did everything alone, with only my dog. I did some stupid things when I was young, walking through bad neighborhoods late at night, etc. But I had my dog.

I'd have died for her. She was fed before I was. I was very lucky that she proved to be a healthy and hardy dog, and never got sick or injured, as I didn't have much money to spend on vet bills... but I'd have done whatever I had to if something had happened to her.

She saw me through to happier times, when I started working full time, got married, and bought my first house. She outlasted the marriage. When I finally lost her at the age of 16 years, it was the end of an era.

If I were a breeder, would I have sold a puppy to my 18 year old self? Probably not! That's the irony of the whole thing. But sometimes a young adult can prove to be the best relationship a dog can have. When I got Storm, I didn't have a car or a job; I was going to school full time and lived near campus. I walked or rode my bike everywhere so my dog got lots of exercise and attention. Her training was extremely fine-tuned. She didn't know I was poor and somewhat irresponsible. We played a lot of frisbee and went swimming in the creek. She was never lonely, and was extremely well socialized, and lived a life most dogs only dream of.

Certainly I made mistakes with her--most of the training books at the time were of the Koeler method--but she was resilient and forgiving. Perfect first dog. I am not sure how my life would have turned out if I hadn't had Storm.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

I did and they are great together. They PT together every morning with her unit and train everyday. The only problem is the ribbons in her hair.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It is so nice to read the stories of the young people who are so responsible and took such good care of their dogs! There is a young man at our trainer's, who got this beautiful black GSD when he was 15, started training right away, and now has one of the best trained dogs at the facility and is working there himself as a trainer while he goes to college.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I was 18 when I adopted Riley. He's still a pain in the butt even now lol. I wouldnt have blamed a breeder or rescue for turning us down at the time. Luckily proving that I had been employed since I was 16 and was allowed to have him where we lived, we were good.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I have and would do so again. But it really depends on the individual situation and person. 

Very true that lack of maturity and life experience sufficient for making a 12-14 year committment, and having a stable job and housing aren't things that only affect young people who are just starting out. Those things can be issues for people of any age. But the very nature of things is that they are more common amongst the young, so one of the biggest things I would look at more closely with a young person than with an older adult would be their family situation and support structure from family and/or friends. I'd want to be reasonably sure that if the next 12-14 years of the young person's life didn't go as they hoped, there would be somewhat of a safety net for them and their dog. And of course if the young person is still living at home, then the parents would be a big part of the equation as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> I have and would do so again. But it really depends on the individual situation and person.


Ditto. 

I know extremely mature 16 year old that I would hesitate selling a dog to.

I have turned down grown adults because I didn't trust their maturity.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

really not sure age matters. funny, my 19 year old daughter is looking to buy her first horse and no one has asked her about her age. i was 24 when i bought my first puppy, gsd. no one asked me about my age.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not a breeder. But, I am a young adult who has rescued, and looking to purchase (would be my second purchased dog). My trainer is at the top of my "breeder page" at the moment. He has no problem with my age or my SO's age. He knows I am absolutely ALWAYS at training every week... rain or shine I'm up and ready to go! He knows my goals as a handler and for each of my dogs. He see's how much improvement both of my dogs have made even within the 3.5 months I've been training with him, and knows both of my dogs stories. I purchased my first new car a few months ago.... FOR my dogs and the sports we do. Our home has a backyard and they have their own room in the house. They get excellent care and are mentally and physically worked with consistently. I see myself fit to care for dogs, and I have the maturity and knowledge to do so. My first dog that I took 100% care and responsibility of (except financial obviously... I did chores instead to earn her bills) was at 8 years old. She passed away at almost 14 years old and was an excellent, well trained & socialized dog! I'm 23 now and have 2 dogs of my own with my SO, and a third either really soon... or within a year or two.

However, seeing it from some breeder's eyes... I can understand being hesitant with younger buyers. Not everyone is like all of us here. I would be hesitant as well if I was a breeder. Like others have said before though... it would depend on a case to case basis. Some can, some can't... and that goes for everyone regardless of age, gender, job, lifestyle.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my first dog of my own when I was 16. I would never have given her up for the world. She wasn't from a breeder though, she was a stray rescue... We did a lot of activities/competitions/volunteer work/etc together. I would not say I was a typical high school or college student though. I would've rather spend my free time training my dog and my weekends at a competition or a dog camp than partying or going out or whatever (never went to a 'college party' actually, my school was a commuter school, no dorms, not really any "campus life".) 
Actually I was probably 16 when I got my second dog too, although he was a "foster failure", so he was technically not _my_ dog yet at that point since he was still a foster at first...also a stray rescue, about 6 months after my first dog.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Bentleys my first dog and I got him at 14/15, I'm now 17 and I also recently got a foster dog. I don't spend my time at parties or extra school things. I do tennis for 3 month out of the year but that's about it. I haven't went out with my friends in weeks because I'm either busy with something dog related or I'm earning money for dog things. I hope to bring home a working line rott or gsd some time soon after this year.

When I emailed one of the breeders I'm looking at I came right out with my age (16 at the time) I went into detiles about my plans for the future. I also told him my plans for if for whatever reason I couldn't take care of the dogs where they would stay while I got myself back together. While I haven't really pushed forward with this breeder yet he did say that it would be possible (if everything else checked out) that I might be able to get one of his dogs.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> Yes...we have, and yes, we will.


Thank you 

I'm far from young  but I work with young people in dog 4-H all the time and would hate to see an entire population discriminated against based on their age. 

Hopefully most breeders would look at more than just a persons age and take into account the whole package.

Our 13 yr old takes her 5 month old GSD puppy to 4-H once a week, obedience once a week, a private lesson once a week and just got back from talking to the vet about 2 of her pups baby teeth that haven't fallen out yet. 

I can't see our 13 yr old being less responsible when she is 18-20 than she is now. Our family doesn't do disposable pets so if she ever ran into any $$ problems we would help her with her dog no questions asked.


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my Golden boy Joey when I was 18. I was and still am living at home and he's technically a family dog but my name is on his registration and I pay/do everything for him. He's my dog. My breeder didn't seem worried at all, she met everyone who lives here (mom, dad, brother). I can proudly say now at 20 (21 soon) I have given Joey an amazing life... a lot better than some 25+ year olds would ever dream of. I will be very discouraged if a future breeder says no to me because of my age. They can check out my FB, contact references, whatever they need to  Not every young person is the same  Im pleased to see that breeders have/will/do give pups to younger owners


----------

